# Trillium underwoodii



## Phred (Apr 25, 2021)

This plant cam from Plant Delights Nursery. They have a very large number of seed grown plants with increasing variations in leaf pattern. I’m hoping to get some cool stuff myself from growing out the seeds each year... like with orchid it’s a process though.


----------



## eds (Apr 25, 2021)

Stunning leaves. And nice twisty flowers too!


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2021)

My goodness, that is a beautiful plant! Have you tried growing any of these in the
actually ground so far???


----------



## Phred (Apr 26, 2021)

abax said:


> My goodness, that is a beautiful plant! Have you tried growing any of these in the
> actually ground so far???


Hi abax
I have grown many in the ground but at present I am only temporarily in New Jersey. My entire perennial collection is in pots until I move and start a new garden... which will not be in Florida, Texas or Arizona (Linus)


----------



## abax (Apr 26, 2021)

You're most welcome in KY and the weather here is quite good for Trillium and such.


----------

